

Building an analog looping piano - mikebridgman
http://blog.majormega.com/looping-piano

======
tmuir
These kinds of projects really highlight how awesome embedded linux really is.
It's the marriage of everything small embedded systems can do (gpio, analog
inputs, low level communication protocols, ability to run on batteries, etc)
with PC level specs, and the breadth of software that linux provides (every
networking protocol under the sun, audio/video processing, countless languages
to program with, etc). Best of all, the only thing you have to buy is the
board, of which there are several offerings at $50 or less.

------
tcdent
> _Raspberry Pi 2 booting in 2.9 seconds_

Has the kernel they mention been released anywhere?

~~~
mikebridgman
I would start with rpi-buildroot and build up from there. If you have low
latency audio questions feel free to email me.

[https://github.com/gamaral/rpi-buildroot](https://github.com/gamaral/rpi-
buildroot)

------
nutate
sooperlooper is such a solid program. Awesome use and smart to not reinvent
the looping core of the system.

